# My New GSD Puppy not eating much



## sumanta0018 (Aug 9, 2013)

hello,
i'm sumanta..... 
i just brought a new GSD Puppy, name- MAX
he is 50 days old,
i'm using dry food for puppy... but he is not eating... 
he spent 5 days in my house and he is not crying at night now,
but he doesn't want to eat dry food, 
the breeder told me to feed him 4 times a day, but he is eating 3 times and not enough food,
yesterday i tried banana and he just love that,
today , i'm thinking to feed him a egg... 
half boiled or raw which is good for max?
and please tell me about feeding a gsd puppy, this is my first pup and i don't know much about gsd pup's .... please help me


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent you a PM. ( private message)


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you feeding the same food the breeder was?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Where do you live? It's a huge help if you go up to the narrow black strip along the top, click on 'User CP' and put your general location in. Then it will show up to the left of every post like were my 'Poconos' stuff is under my avatar.

If he's eating the banana, just not his regular food, he may be a picky eater. Did you see ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html

Contact the breeder to get their suggestions. And if any real doubt of health issue, get to a vet. Young pups can get very sick very fast. So they have to eat and stay hydrated.


----------

